# Frank



## carolee (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey SM-ers.

I feel I owe it to you all to let you know that Frank is going back to Stacy - We realized that we are just not the right family for him at this point in our lives. He is a sweet boy and it wouldn't be fair to him with our work schedules - even if I came home to see him during lunch, I feel it isn't enough attention for him

So we are sending him back so he can find a better home than ours. 

Stacy has been very understanding and we are meeting her today to return him to her

I was a mess yesterday, but today I feel I've done the right thing. Through this experience my husband and I have learned that we are just not ready to be a mom and dad right now. Maybe in the distant future when we are both stable and living in our own place, we'll give it another shot.

Thank you for all your support - you are indeed a wonderful group of people

I have some new grooming supplies that I am looking to get rid of - I'll send out links to what they are later tonight in the buy/sell/trade channel

have a good day everyone!

:grouphug: 
-carol


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Im so sorry it didn't work out, but I really respect you for coming to this hard decision
and doing what was best for everyone and Frank.
Good luck to you in the future, you'll know when the time is right

ANDREA :grouphug:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry it didn't work out  You're doing the right thing though if that's how you feel-shows you truly love Frank :grouphug:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am sorry that it didn't work out well. I bet that it wasn't easy to make this decision to let him go back :grouphug: but I like the fact that once you realized that Frank would not get enough attention, you decided to do the right thing 
good luck with everything. When the right time comes, and you get a maltese, make sure you come over here to tell us all about it :biggrin: 

kat


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry that things did not work with Frank. I know that it must have been a difficult decision for you. I really respect that you care so much about Frank that you just want what is best for him. :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I hate that it didn't work out with Frank but I'm glad you realized it wouldn't work so soon. It would have been harder on you and Frank if you'd had him longer and then realized it wasn't good timing. Frank is a doll and I'm sure he'll find a great forever home and when you decide it's time I know you'll find the perfect Maltese for you.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm so sorry it didn't work out. But I know Frank will be snatch right up since he is adorable!!!!! Good decision if it wasn't meant to be it's good that you found out early.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry. I'm glad you're doing what's best for little Frank though. :grouphug:


----------



## geslabon (Mar 3, 2008)

That was so SAD! Where did Frank came from?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Awww, I'm so sorry things didn't work out. From my experience, Malts do take a lot of time. They thrive on being with us. So I have adjusted my schedule to be with them as much as possible. I find myself staying home just to be with them. This type of commitment is not for everyone, that's for sure. And not everyone has the flexibility in their schedule to make adjustments for their Malt. I admire you for realizing this. 

Best wishes to you. :grouphug:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry that this didn't work out. :grouphug:


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

I think it takes a strong person to admit when they are not ready for something. So here is to you Hulk. Our furbutts can be alot of work. I already knew that before I got mine so I waited 6 years till I was in a position to be able to devote that time. When you are ready you will know, and it will be the best thing you have ever done.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

You're doing the right thing for all concerned. I really applaud you for seeing this, and taking the high road. Some people would be selfish and ignore the needs of the dog instead of seeing the truth. Good for you!! Your day will come, I know it. :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm so sorry it didn't work out. But I have to say that I really respect you for being selfless enough to recognize it and do the right thing. I'm sure the decision was very difficult. And I'm glad you spoke openly about it. There are so many Maltese in shelters and rescues because people don't realize just how much time and commitment is involved. Puppies are very much like having a baby. And adult dogs are like having a toddler. Hopefully if enough people like you are willing to share their experience, it will get others to really think about it before getting a puppy. Hugs to you my friend.


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

HUGS

I Hope all goes well for that little guy, he's as cute as they get! And I think that you guys will make perfect parents because you have already proven that you put his needs over yours. That's the best trait a parent can have. (something I myself am still working on lol)

I hope he finds another home that can even _closely _compare to the obvious love you all had for him.
~~Cheri~~


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

It must have been a VERY hard decision for you to make. You were so excited...waiting for the home-coming day. I'm sorry.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

So sorry.........You did the right thing. It was very mature of you to reach such a decision so soon!!!!!! I'm sure it was NOT an easy one for you!!!!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I am sure it was a very tough decision to make, but it shows you truley love and care about Frank.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I am so sorry for you. That is such a hard decision to make. I have no doubt that Frank will find a wonderful forever home. (I hope he keeps the name Frank...I love his name!) You are doing the best thing for Frank. He'll always love you for that! Be strong!! :grouphug:


----------



## carolee (Jan 16, 2008)

You guys are all very sweet - but I cannot say that I deserve all your kind words.

If I had been a little bit more diligent and had more foresight into this situation, Frank could of found a better home alot earlier. As it is, I have caused everyone alot of trouble. :brownbag: 

I'm sure Frank will find a wonderful forever home - he is a very special boy indeed, and we will always have him in our hearts!

:grouphug: 

=carol


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry, I know this must be terribly upsetting for you!
Hang in there!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> You guys are all very sweet - but I cannot say that I deserve all your kind words.
> 
> If I had been a little bit more diligent and had more foresight into this situation, Frank could of found a better home alot earlier. As it is, I have caused everyone alot of trouble. :brownbag:
> 
> ...


Listen things happen, we have all , well I have :huh: , rushed into something without thinking it all through, thats part of life. Don't beat yourself up over it, you made a mistake and realized what was the best thing to do.
Stacy loves her babies so im sure she understands and would want him back immediately cause the situation changed. Just choke it up to experience and don't be so hard on yourself!!
ANDREA


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I look forward to seeing my Frank again, I'm so sorry he didn't work out for you.

I can take some of those grooming items off your hands when we meet later on today, let me know what you need to get rid of.


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

I am sure that Frank will find his forEVER home! Just good that you didn't try to make it work and realized it right from the get go that it was not the right time to be a mom! Shows you evaluated your situation with your *mind* and your *heart* and made the right decision for little Frank!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> That was so SAD! Where did Frank came from?
> 
> [/B]


Frank came from me, from my first (and only) litter I have had.


----------



## carolee (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey stacy! I've sent you a pm about the stuff

I'm sorry he didn't either. Maybe he's not meant to be away from you 0.0 He is a real sweety - but our timing is bad - we have too much to do = and all of a sudden too... ><. Work ALL of a sudden got very busy for me - i had to work through lunch today, but could get away for half hour at least to spend a little time with him at home >.< And ken is giong into crunch time next week...crazy !

see you tonight!

-carol



> I look forward to seeing my Frank again, I'm so sorry he didn't work out for you.
> 
> I can take some of those grooming items off your hands when we meet later on today, let me know what you need to get rid of.[/B]


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm looking forward to a Chowder and Frank reunion pics, Stacy. Sorry it didn't work..it just wasn't meant to be.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Stacy is a wonderful lady and I know she had hoped it would work out for you, my daughter did the same thing you did, she got a yorkie and then found she couldn't be at home at lunch (her yorkie was 12 weeks) she sent him to us and we cared for him for a couple months. She was then able to work from home and everything worked out. :smheat: I'm glad you saw you weren't able to care for him at this time and you sent him back to Stacy. I think to many people don't do that and the dog has a terrible life. Frank is a great little guy and he will find his forever home. Thanks for caring for him and his best interest


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=544442
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, I feel so badly that this sutation didn't work out. I actually had wanted to hold him back for show all along, so it's not a problem getting him back. I don't want Carolee to be unhappy and I don't want frank to be unhappy so I think this will all work out for the best. I hope nobody thinks less of carolee because this is probably one of the hardest things she has ever had to do and I definitely have no problems with it.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Hey stacy! I've sent you a pm about the stuff
> 
> I'm sorry he didn't either. Maybe he's not meant to be away from you 0.0 He is a real sweety - but our timing is bad - we have too much to do = and all of a sudden too... ><. Work ALL of a sudden got very busy for me - i had to work through lunch today, but could get away for half hour at least to spend a little time with him at home >.< And ken is giong into crunch time next week...crazy !
> 
> ...


I tried not to make him too bonded to me but it's quite possible that it happened anyway, which made your job even harder. I'm so sorry the timing was so bad for you and please don't blame yourself because I sure don't. :grouphug:


----------



## emmie0527 (May 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry it didn't work out, but it sounds like everything will be ok. It had to be the hardest decision ever! These little fluffs are a lot of work especially when they are puppies. I'm hoping when Bailey gets older, he won't be as much work...  I'm glad it has all worked out.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm sorry it won't work out.

Sometimes things are quite different than you anticipate. I know that it is a total shock when we are excited about something (a new baby, a new pet) and 

whoah

We find out that things are much more complex and difficult than we thought while planning it!

Hugs to you all.

I bet Frank had quite a useful life experience which will make him a better dog.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

im so sorry it didnt work out for you and frank!


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

I have soooo much respect for you for making such a hard decision. It takes a lot of intestinal fortitude 'guts', to be able to understand that the puppies needs are what's most important. You will make an excellent mommy when the time is right! You have shown that with this selfless act. 


Stephanie


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I know this must have been a terrible decision for you to make but good for you for doing the right thing by Frank. This is an excellent example of one of the BIG pros of purchasing a maltese (or any dog) from a reputable breeder. While Stacy and others like her would WANT and EXPECT you to return the puppy to them, there are many others who would not be so understanding. This is so much better for Frank......


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

I am so sorry things didn't work out. I know it must have been a very hard decision for you but you selflessly made the right one for Frank. You will make a great parent to a furrybutt someday when the timing is better and you are ready. :grouphug:


----------

